# How's everyone doing?



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm great, thanks for asking.
But really, it's been a while. Has Bazzoo finally tamed his nubiles? have people been catching some big fishies? are Baz's nubiles single?.....really all I care about are the nubiles.
Honestly it's been a long time so i'm sure i can't catch up on what i've missed. But how is everyone going? be it family or fishing, i sincerely want to hear it.
Me? well i'm glad you asked. I've been at university at RMIT, getting D's and giving D's where i can. what can i say i'm just a generous guy. I'm also working a lot and just got back from Europe so my fishing career has been put on hiatus for a while. I guess i can't be an official member of this forum either because i sold my kayak a while back to buy a laptop. (you can't view brazzers from a wavedance kingfisher). But I still become a fisho when i can, be it land based, from a boat, or casting from a lilo. 
So give it to me straight. what's up? how's AKFF doing? How are your lives?

Yours apologetically in absence,
Zipper


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Zipdog!
Life is great.
We let people without kayaks stay, just look at Gatesy and Anselmo.
Me, personally.. I've moved to Canada and bought 3 more kayaks.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

> (you can't view brazzers from a wavedance kingfisher).


Abstract thinking isnt encouraged in school anymore?
I can view anything I want --even AKFF-- from my Prowler. 
Smrt fone, Master Zipper.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Junglefisher said:


> Zipdog!
> Life is great.
> We let people without kayaks stay, just look at Gatesy and Anselmo.
> Me, personally.. I've moved to Canada and bought 3 more kayaks.


I have a kayak
I store stuff in it

Cheeky


----------



## YakFishnLegend (Mar 13, 2010)

chasn skirt eh my lad. well hve ta have a mag. i got fillys flockn none of this brazzers shite. get a frothy up yas maggots


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Asking about nubiles? You have been gone a while.


----------

